# ARGGGG...I am so upset!



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I just got back from Wal Mart where I discovered they are fazing out the fabric department. Everything had been marked down to 75% off and I MISSED IT!!! There were only three bolts of slimey nylon fabric left. The rest of the shelves were bare.

Now the closest place for me to buy fabrics is 20 miles away and it's a Wal Mart too. If the fabric department there is being fazed out, what will I do? These Wal Marts put the locally owned fabric stores out of business when they opened...now there's nothing.

SIGH...makes me very, very grateful for my stash.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's why there is a STASH!

And after K-Mart did away with their fabric and crafts you see what happened to it..... Wal-Mart, Too!

The Wal-mart I'm use to is mostly doing away with fabric as it sells out. Then there is one (Sparkman drive, N. Hsv, when you come to town) that has a good selection.

Angie


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

LUCKILY ours isnt phasing it out!! I would have to drive 45 miles to get fabric!!! BOY i was scared when ppl were saying it was going to the way side!! BUT, were getting a super WM here probably by June, HOPE they keep the fabric!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

We have one WalMart within 10 miles and two within 40 miles. All three still have fabric, but I know one day I'll stop in a store and find their fabric gone too. I was in Hancock's this past Thursday. They had some good sale prices on their winter fabric, but their cotton blend fabrics is so much more than WalMart's prices. It's nice to pick up some fabric at WalMart and know I'll be able to make my project cheaper than if bought ready made. After WalMart goes, I'm not so sure we can save much, just get better quality construction.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Ours still has fabric too, but they say as they remodel they do away with the fabric. I asked one of the ladies in ours the other day how it was looking, she said pretty good right now, but you they still are not sure how long the will be keeping the fabric.
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> That's why there is a STASH!
> 
> And after K-Mart did away with their fabric and crafts you see what happened to it..... Wal-Mart, Too!
> 
> ...


I will have to check out the one on Sparkman Drive next time I'm visiting the hippie.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

If you have a Joann store in your area, they have a line of fabrics that are something like the bargain assortment that Walmart used to carry. They also have an assortment of home dec flat folds. Both of these are on sale 50% off from time to time. 

I have found garment fabrics and home dec fabrics that are very good values - $1-$2.50 a yard - on sale. Of course, like fabrics at WM, some you wouldn't have if they were free. 

I think I have seen a line like this advertised in the Hancock mailer, too.

I don't always find something in the Joann bargain section, but I find more than I can keep sewn up.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

We have a Super Walmart 20 miles away which does have a 'now' downgraded fabric department (very little to choose from now), and a regular Walmart in the opposite direction about 25 miles away which does not have a fabric department.

In the town 20 miles away, there is a sewing machine dealership and fabric store that carries some awesome material but the price is cost prohibitive for me. I've had to resort to going to a JoAnn's Fabric store 45 miles from home if I want a decent selection.

Oh wait, I forgot - the small town with the regular Walmart has a hardware store that keeps a selection of fabric and craft items. In fact now that I think about it, they have a better supply of fabrics than the Super Walmart mentioned above. Unbelievable.

Sorry you missed that sale!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, I'm really kicking myself about the sale. Musn't think to much about it or I'll start crying

No JoAnn's around here...the closest is over 200 miles away. There is a Hancock's 25 miles away, but their prices are always so high and I rarely go that far just to shop. Guess I may have to from time to time now...at least if I need something in particular or use up my stash!

Oh, this was a Super Wal Mart that closed down their fabric dept.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My Walmart still has it's fabric dept but most of the ones around here have phased it out. They filled the space with more craft supplies. We are due a remodel in the next 18mths and we have been told then the fabric will go.It is 30 miles to Joann's then it's out another 20 or more to any other fabric stores. Those are all out of my price range. I am slowly building a stash from Goodwill and the internet. Wish I had more space. Maybe I can figure something out before my WalMart fabric dept goes. However, the other ones that closed their fabric depts shipped it all out to stores that still have fabric...no super sales! All the people I know who sew are upset too.

PQ


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Our "local" WalMarts still have their fabric departments, too. 
One is 50 miles away and the other is 80.

But I don't usually shop WalMart for fabric anyway. 
We still have two fabric stores within 40 miles of us... They're higher than WalMart, of course, but fabric is truly one of those things where you get what you pay for. :shrug:


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I found out yesterday that our closest WalMart is "downsizing" their fabric and craft department. I stopped in to pick up some yarn to finish a project and they're out of the color I needed. I asked the clerk when they would be getting a shipment of yarn and she said they're not allowed to order any more craft or fabric items. I guess I'll be buying my yarn at Joanns.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I posted to this a few days ago but it vanished. I was told that Walmart is getting rid of all of their fabric departments. They will phase them out. What is sad is that the walmart closest to us sells a lot of fabric mainly elderly women who make quilts for charities. I was told to contact the main office but it won't do any good...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I guess it's a sign of the times. I had to go back to Wal Mart yesterday and got the same weird feeling I got the day I discovered the fabric department was gone. First, I was able to park right up at the door BOTH DAYS, which usually NEVER happens. This is an indication that there aren't as many people shopping!

Second, the Wal Mart feels EMPTY. They've spaced a lot of the aisles much wider and there are a lot of empty shelves. I needed cat and dog food, but they were out of a lot of brands and seem to be switching to just the Wal Mart brands (which I won't buy). 

If they are phasing out all the fabric departments then I'd better get myself to the Wal Mart in the next town. They always had a better fabric department anyway so I need to stock up!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I was in my local WalMart this morning and dropped by the fabric department and it's still looking pretty good. Of course, not as much fabric as they use to have, but it seemed to be a complete turnover of the discount fabric stacked up. I saw several pieces I was thinking would make up pretty, but I resisted since I already have too much stash.


----------



## Chickadeedee (Jan 28, 2009)

I live about 45 - 50 miles from two Walmarts in a large town, and one of their fabric departments went out probably about 2 years ago. I seem to remember reading that Walmart was phasing out over 50% of their fabric departments because of the low profit per square foot. I can also remember when almost every small town had a fabric department. I guess fabric will become more and more difficult to find.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Sorry you missed that sale. The WalMart closest to us phased that out over a year ago. Not that it was anything special anyway.

Now, we just have a JoAnn's. If there's one near you, be sure to sign up for their email coupons. And I order fabric & notions online.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't you worry about ordering fabrics online, sight unseen? I haven't done it because I'm concerned I won't get what I think I'm ordering.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I do.
I hate ordering fabric online. (Ironic when you consider that I _sell_ it online every day! lol)

Most fabric sellers will have a scale in their photos (ie, a ruler or something) so you get an idea of what size the print is, but the color? That's completely impossible to gauge except in person!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

ALL fabric in ALL WM's will be gone! oh sure some of you will have fabric and the employees will tell you "their store isn't phasing it out" like they would know!

As the Wal-Marts end textile supplier contracts, as the store remodels, as the stores are closed down and re-opened in a new facility... the fabric will be gone!

It is a matter of time. It is my understanding (from the Head of the Textile department at the University I attend) that Joann's will be picking up some of the standard or most popular fabrics that WM carried. Of course things change.

there is four soon to be 5 WM in my nearest town, only 1 still has fabric. However, the square footage of the department is shrinking. It started with embroidery floss, then the yarn section was reduced, one row of fabric removed and seasonal items - flowers, baskets, etc. has replaced the missing row of fabric. the shelving with $1 and $2 fabric has increased to $1.50-2.50 and many of those are being found on the shelves with regular fabric to fill up the space which is causing less on the dollar table and again more seasonal stuff.

It won't be long before ours is gone though the employees swear it is staying. The fabric department looses money per sq. foot as compared to other departments. *sigh*

I am so glad I bought fabric I liked as I saw it. Joann's is the only chain fabric store in town, but the quilting stores are still around. Perhaps if WM finally gets rid of their fabric new stores will open.


----------



## Chickadeedee (Jan 28, 2009)

Westbrook, you mentoined embroidery floss. This fall I decided to pick up an old cross- stitch project and needed a couple of skeins. Imagine my surprise when an employee told me they had stopped carrying it last July. It's like the end of an era! :-(


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

No Joann's within 200 miles of me. No chain stores in this town at all. Now that Wal Mart has stopped selling fabric, I will have to drive 25-30 miles to the closest fabric store. I rarely go that far to shop, but will have to add Hancock's to my list of places to visit when I do go shopping.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Chickadeedee said:


> Westbrook, you mentoined embroidery floss. This fall I decided to pick up an old cross- stitch project and needed a couple of skeins. Imagine my surprise when an employee told me they had stopped carrying it last July. It's like the end of an era! :-(


I got lucky at Salvation Army about 2 weeks ago. Someone must have donated gramma's entire cross stitch collection of goodies. I got hoops, aida cloth, scissors, needles, magnifying lens, magazines and 2 boxed organizers full of DMC floss. They were setting it out as I got there, so I pawed through everything very quickly before others noticed. I think I spent about $30 total but I couldn't resist.


----------

